# Introducing Keisel! Photos of his Life!!



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is a video of his first bath!  (We made his own YouTube account for all future videos too)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmbqmq0Ns8g

Pictures after his bath - he was so tired!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pics! He was really good for his first bath too. Congrats


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

He is extremely handsome congrats , I would just let him cry at nite he will get over it this is all new to him and you only have had him a couple days .


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

He is beautiful! Congrats on your newest addition!!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, what a cute little guy!!! Look how thick he is! He's going to be a big boy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a great looking boy. Congrats! Best wishes for many years of doggy kisses and wags.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's a few more pictures of him on the day we picked him up after evaluations. First time on a leash and he did pretty good!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your new pup! He looks amazingly cute! Great shot of the gotcha day with that big smile...looks like he was ready to go home!

A note of caution that small bucket in his kennel with him could be a hazard should he manage to get his head through the wire handle and it's amazing what they can get their heads stuck in.

Great pictures one and all, have fun and enjoy your newest member of the family...what's his name?
Never mind I just over looked it...Keisel...cute name.

Pete


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations. He is a real cutie. Lots of fur!!!!

I love the video of his bath, he did really well. Thanks for the pictures, can't wait to watch him grow...


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

congrats he is gorgeous and i think his name is great, love the photo when he is asleep on his bowl. 
In terms of the crying, i know its hard but best to leave him alone, he will soon learn.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He's adorable! Keep the pictures coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG!! He is soooo cute! Congratulations!

About the crying, I would just ignore him. Hank did the same thing when I would crate him while working around the house. They sound so forelorn but they get over it. He needs to learn that being alone is OK.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Pete, the water dish was only temporary and it was in the breeders ex-pen, I don't have one of those. He just has a normal dish 

Thanks everyone. Today we left for about 45 minutes, he was exhausted and I thought he would fall right asleep. When we came home he was still crying and when we watched the go-pro video he never stopped :-( He was so hoarse too and ignored us for like 5 minutes when we got back. I really don't like him being this upset. He is just fine at night so it's not the crate itself, its us gone. 

I'm thinking about training him this way - Put him in the crate, close the gate and wait 5 secs and then reward with a treat... then 10 seconds, then 15, etc... if he crys then go back to what he is comfortable with. Eventually I will walk away and then come back and reward. Not sure how it's going to go but I know I need to dedicate like a half of a day to this. Has anyone tried it or something similar?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He is so cute! Glad you found such an adorable pup. I agree with others not to pay too much attention to the crying. You don't want to reinforce it as a way to get attention. If you're only putting him in the crate when you're gone maybe you should try using the crate more when you're there but busy with other things. Maybe that's what you were saying?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Roushbabe said:


> Pete, the water dish was only temporary and it was in the breeders ex-pen, I don't have one of those. He just has a normal dish


When I looked back at the pictures you posted I realized that there was another pup in that crate and thought that must have been taken at the breeders.:doh:

I think your plan sounds great...I'd try and be very careful about not giving him any attention when he's acting up in the crate...if he gets the idea that crying in the crate gets him attention...good or bad...you'll have created a link which I think will hinder your training. If he does behave and you let him out I'd be temped to reward him but from what I've read it's not best to make a big deal out of it rather just go on with your routine. Perhaps someone else could offer a better explanation if in fact this is the case.

Looking forward to lots & lots of pictures and stories about your newest family member.

Pete


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Why is it a bad thing to reward the good behavior (being quiet) when I let him out? I would love to hear some input on this! 

Tried tonight just in the ex-pen and got to a full minute of him being quiet and not whining. He is very eager to learn!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome home Keisel! He is way too cute!!


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness....he is too adorable for words! We're going to need lots more pics! What a cutie.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww! He is adorable!! Maybe I will get to see him sometime??!! I see you got to meet cute little miss Emily! Everything will get better


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Keisel is a great looking boy. Congratulations! 

I think the not rewarding him when he leaves the crate is to keep him from wanting out to get a reward. You don't want him trying to get out in order to get a reward. When you reward him for his good behavior as he leaves the crate, he won't associate the treat with his good behavior, he will associate it with getting out of his crate.


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your new puppy!!


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

I just love looking at puppy pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Keisel sure is a cutie! How did you come up with his name? I love it! He's too new to worry about crying when you leave. I would give it a day or so and it will probably resolve itself.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

What a beautiful pup! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Aww! He is adorable!! Maybe I will get to see him sometime??!! I see you got to meet cute little miss Emily! Everything will get better


I'm sure you will meet him one day! I can't wait for that to happen  Emily is such a sweetheart so is Megan too. Can't wait to see your puppies get to 8 weeks too! I love seeing your pictures of them!



DanaRuns said:


> Keisel is a great looking boy. Congratulations!
> 
> I think the not rewarding him when he leaves the crate is to keep him from wanting out to get a reward. You don't want him trying to get out in order to get a reward. When you reward him for his good behavior as he leaves the crate, he won't associate the treat with his good behavior, he will associate it with getting out of his crate.


I see your point in the treat not reflecting on his behavior but trying to escape.. but he doesn't do anything but fall asleep (When I'm doing it for 5 minutes). It says that over time he forgets what he's doing and it gives him something to focus on instead of the feeling of being 'trapped'. 

Do you have any other suggestions besides just leaving him in the crate and having him 'cry it out'? I don't want separation anxiety to start and he is out of breath and so hoarse when I get back it kills me. In the video he is clawing at the cage, biting, screaming anxiety.. 



bonacker said:


> Keisel sure is a cutie! How did you come up with his name? I love it! He's too new to worry about crying when you leave. I would give it a day or so and it will probably resolve itself.


Thanks!! I'm a huge Steelers fan and I wanted a name that had a meaning to me. Keisel is a linebacker that plays for the Steelers.. he's called the mountain man because of his huge beard! The puppy will eventually have a lot of fur so it fit perfectly!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats! Keisel can steal all our hearts. More pics and videos please and thank you


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome, Keisel is adorable. Can't add much to what's already been mentioned. 
Enjoy your baby!

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> Thanks!! I'm a huge Steelers fan and I wanted a name that had a meaning to me. Keisel is a linebacker that plays for the Steelers.. he's called the mountain man because of his huge beard! The puppy will eventually have a lot of fur so it fit perfectly!


Hooray, someone else who named their puppy after a football player! 

He's such a cutie too!! Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Keisel is a good looking pup, so adorable.


----------



## heathermom (Dec 19, 2012)

He is soo beautiful!!! Keep the stories coming!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Keisel outside running around! Great way to get a puppy tired! He's great at coming when you call his name - makes me think he knows it already! (or probably my high pitched voice is just so amazing he has to come to me! lol)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

You have a gorgeous boy. :--heart:


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

Your furbaby is just beautiful. It is so much fun seeing the really early pictures of the puppies. I don't have any of mine before we got them. The breeder was a friend of my bf's mom and she brought the 4 little girls to our house so we could pick two out. I wanted all 4, but my bf said Uummm NO. He is such a spoil sport. lol

Congrats!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Keisel is a very beautiful boy


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

oh he is so fluffy and cuddly!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

So stinkin' cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Shaping your dog to love his crate - Clicker Training Tutorial - YouTube
Try this.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

This afternoon we surprised Mom with a visit!! I was laughing the whole time seeing them play together. He played straight for 2 hours - he's going to sleep wonderful tonight! Mom was so gentle with him too. She was just as excited to see one of her puppies again. Living so close to the breeder I hope for them to be best friends!! . Here are pictures off my iPhone.. Wish I could post videos - those are the best! 







































































When we got home he literally fell asleep on the floor instantly. Had to take a picture if his back feet crossed. To cute lol









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

What a beautiful baby and mother


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I bet it was fun watching them play together!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous ball of fluff and what a smile he has ! Congratulations to your family and to Keisel.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful little pup he is!!!! Would love to snuggle with him, can only imagine how soft he is. Enjoy and keep that camera going


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

For all of you interested in day by day updates on Keisel's life you can like his own special Facebook page that I made for him!!  Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/KeiselTheDog?ref=notif&notif_t=page_new_likes


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's such a cute ball of fluff...! 

(A suggestion...don't play tug of war with the leash...When you want him to be serious with it, i.e., walk on it, he won't understand it's not still a game.)


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> He's such a cute ball of fluff...!
> 
> (A suggestion...don't play tug of war with the leash...When you want him to be serious with it, i.e., walk on it, he won't understand it's not still a game.)


Thanks for the advice.. when he did it the first time I thought it was cute and then realized that it could be a problem later. Now when he puts it in his mouth I pull on it quickly to get it out of his mouth and say no and he gives up instantly. I never let him actually get a good grip on the leash now and he seems to get it!


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Great facebook page!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm late to congratulate you on your new little one-- can I still blame Yogi for taking most of my time? He's adorable!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm late to congratulate you on your new little one-- can I still blame Yogi for taking most of my time? He's adorable!


haha yes you can blame Yogi!! I can totally relate to not having much time to do anything - Keisel is always wanting to play and when he naps - I nap lol


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*9 weeks old*

Today (Monday) Keisel turned 9 weeks! I can't believe how fast time fly's!! He also had his first puppy class tonight and was the best puppy there!! He did a little humping during play time which I stopped right away but everyone there did it - so I don't blame him! lol

He also went 'swimming' for the first time in a kiddy pool we bought him. We figured to get him use to it this way before just putting him straight in the pool. Hope you enjoy his pictures as much as I do! I love him so much!!


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been posting the same thing on almost all the posts others have been putting up with pictures of their new puppies, but it really makes me want to get Jacey a little brother...


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacey's boy said:


> I've been posting the same thing on almost all the posts others have been putting up with pictures of their new puppies, but it really makes me want to get Jacey a little brother...


I vote for you to get Jacey a little brother!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*10 weeks old*

Here are some shots of Keisel today outside. I probably shouldn't have taken photos during noon while the sun was beaming down but I think the photos came out okay. Hope you like them. Keisel will be going to his second puppy class tonight where we will be learning play biting and bit inhibition as well as playing toys with other puppies. I can't wait to see what we both learn!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Roushbabe said:


> Here are some shots of Keisel today outside. I probably shouldn't have taken photos during noon while the sun was beaming down but I think the photos came out okay. Hope you like them. Keisel will be going to his second puppy class tonight where we will be learning play biting and bit inhibition as well as playing toys with other puppies. I can't wait to see what we both learn!!


More great pictures...the exposure looks spot on. And Keisel looks fantastic, he's sure a cute puppy.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

wow Keisel has a really nice, fluffy coat, he's dressed for our snow/ice


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He's so cute...so much fur..


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Keisel is so beautiful. Your pictures are great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> wow Keisel has a really nice, fluffy coat, he's dressed for our snow/ice


I know! I wish we got snow down here in South Florida. We have a 'cold' front coming through these past weeks where it's in the 50s at night. I know I know... 50s is summer for some of you guys but it's cold to me lol!! I knew he loved the weather when I got him blankets to sleep in the crate he still pushed them all to the side and laid on his back with his tummy to the cold air. We slept with our windows open those nights.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Just went throught the pics of Kiesel, he sure does look like a cute happy puppy


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*11 weeks old*

Keisel is getting bigger day by day! Its hard for me to notice since I see him everyday but when I got back to the beginning of this thread - I can totally see how tall he is getting!!! I'm so glad to be taking as many photos and videos of this special time period of him as a puppy. It will be short lived for sure!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous puppy.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*12 weeks*

Keisel turned 12 weeks yesterday!! He's growing like a weed. This past weekend he saw so many things...from horses to a huge dog event with over 100 dogs!!

He plays with both puppies and adult dogs now and I've noticed that he has picked up on the communication between dogs very well. He will play different styles depending on if its a small, big, older, or young dog. I'm so proud of him... hopefully this week I'll be starting handling classes with him. I'm sure he'll do great in that as well


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Everytime I see Keisel's photos, I smile


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

oh my gosh, Keisel has GOT to be the cutest, fluffiest, happiest, most adorable puppy EVER!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Keisel couldn't be any cuter . Have you had Keisel in the pool yet? 

Pete


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Keisel couldn't be any cuter . Have you had Keisel in the pool yet?
> 
> Pete



Yes we did but we not for long. We took him out from the steps and had him swim to them maybe 3 times. He got right out.. I don't think he was hot enough to get wet lol 

We are going over to a friends house this afternoon who has a golden that LOVES to swim in his pool... he will most likely get in so we'll see if Keisel follows him. I'll bring my camera just in case!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is just getting cuter! I just want to squeeze that face!


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

He is precious!!!!! I love the swimming pictures


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love Keisel swimming, it's too cute  I wish we had weather warm enough here in England for Sammy to go swimming, it's freezing here lol! He's growing up into such a lovely boy.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Love Keisel swimming, it's too cute  I wish we had weather warm enough here in England for Sammy to go swimming, it's freezing here lol! He's growing up into such a lovely boy.


Thank you!! I will try to send some of our warm weather to you!  I think Keisel would like it to be colder here at times. He hates being in direct sunlight. He always tries to find shade or the pool! lol


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*Keisel @ 3 months!!*

Keisel turned 13 weeks on Monday and then officially 3 months old on Tuesday this week. Swimming is one of his favorite exercises!! He will take laps in the pool, go back to the step and purposely jump into the water again without toys! It's almost like he enjoys going underwater for a brief second. 

He also has a possiblity getting into a commercial down here - cross our fingers if he gets picked!! I couldn't be more proud of my baby boy!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

He is so beautiful. Fingers crossed for the commercial!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy. He looks like a stuffed animal. Congrats


----------



## Alioops (Feb 18, 2013)

Such a cutie pie! Guess I am biased but honesty, is there any puppy cuter than a Golden? 

Have to say I am jealous- I miss the puppy breath. As far as the crying I know it breaks your heart but he will get used to being alone. There have been lots of changes in his little world lately.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*14 Weeks Old*

Keisel is 14 weeks old.. Time is flying by!! 

I try to bring him out to a new place every weekend to get him use to sounds/noises/smells. I brought him to this Diner in town that has an outside patio and he slept the whole time!! I was so pleased with his behavior!!  I was not pleased with people thinking he was a lab!!  LOL 

He also has a play-date with Harry almost every other day. They swim and swim and swim, he's always exhausted afterwards. 

Going to my first handling class tonight, so I'm very excited to hear what the trainer has to say about myself and Keisel!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That Keisel is one adorable little guy. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of Keisel, he gets cuter in each one! He's grown up loads


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

He is beautiful, like a little teddy bear!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful photos of Keisel, he gets cuter in each one! He's grown up loads


Thanks!  I know, I can't believe how big he's gotten in just over a month. I look back at pictures of when I brought him home at 8 weeks and it amazes me how much his head/body/personality has changed!! I love him more and more everyday


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

:heartbeat ugh the cuteness is painful lol


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*Keisel at 15 weeks old!!*

(LOTS OF PICTURES!!!)
Keisel has been almost everywhere in South Florida!! 

We went out to two different events this past weekend.. 

On Saturday we went to a huge Dog Walk for the Humane Society that has over 3,000 dogs register walking downtown Ft. Lauderdale. Had NO problems at all meeting all types of dogs literally. Sunday was the Art/Wine Festival where there were thousands of people. Keisel literally met over hundreds of people petting him. He was so well behaved too - didn't jump up at all and let everyone pet him on his face and body.

Today he went out to a local park and explored! Practiced a lot of commands and he did AMAZING. He walks loose leash or without a leash and stays by our side. He also will sit and stay until a release word is called.. not only that but when I call his name from far away.. he just looks at me and doesn't move! Hence his amazing photos . 

Of course we ended up the day by swimming in the pool like always!! 

I love this dog so much, every day he amazes me. I hope you enjoy these photos!!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

He's a cutie! I love the pic with the big dog mascot and the last one at the pool 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

He's sure focused on you. Either you've got a rib steak strapped to your leg or you've done a great job training him. Those eyes are so telling. I think I'd go with the training...that rib steak wouldn't have lasted long with all those other dogs around. 

You're pictures are great...he's so dam* cute!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love his pictures, he's a handsome boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So adorable!!!! I just want to reach through the screen and hug him!! ♥


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> He's sure focused on you. Either you've got a rib steak strapped to your leg or you've done a great job training him. Those eyes are so telling. I think I'd go with the training...that rib steak wouldn't have lasted long with all those other dogs around.
> 
> You're pictures are great...he's so dam* cute!
> 
> Pete & Woody


Thank you, everyone at the fair was commenting about his focus on me whether I had a treat out or not. I have trained everyday since I've gotten him that he only gets his treats/food/toys if he looks me in the eyes and slowly I've pushed the time limit to where now he just stares at me for a command. I now say 'watch me' or 'watch treat' to whether he looks at the treat or not for pictures with people. I'll hold the treat above their camera and he'll look that way. He's sooo smart


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

Keisel is the most beautiful golden puppy I've ever seen! He is gorgeous! Looks like a plush toy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's so lovely--growing into a very handsome boy. And Pete is right--he has amazing focus on you.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*16.5 Weeks*

Keisel is just growing up way too fast. When I look back at the pictures on this thread, I remember him at 8 weeks looking so young and innocent. Now in his pictures I can see his strong handsome face coming out and his expression soft but wise looking. He has already completed a 6 week puppy k class and was at the top of his class! He was the best behaved  I also just got him in the vet this past Monday to have his 4th distemper and rabies shot! Now he is done with shots till a year. I can't believe how fast time flies by. Also after this.. no more 'week's milestones' and starting 'month's milestones'! At 6 months I hope to enter him into his first AKC show in May!! We just started handling classes so I'm super excited to see him grow!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Keisel has gotten so big. He has such a handsome face.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Love the latest installment of Keisel pics. He is such a handsome pup!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*4 months*

It's been a very long time since I've posted pictures of Keisel. He went to the beach for the first time and also had a fun filled weekend with his brother (Keegan and Keisel thread). Here are a few photos that I love of him that I took. I need to try and get a few photos of him dry and groomed soon! He is almost 40lbs and is already in the lanky phase lol.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's such a good looking boy. I love the digging in the sand pix. Seems like all dogs like to dig at the beach. Must be some really interesting smelling stuff under there!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

He's beautiful. Love watching him grow and hearing about what he's doing. Gives me hope for our crazy boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What an absolute sweetheart. Love the picture of him digging the hole...you'd better keep an eye on him...looks like he might just disappear into the hole. Great pictures.

Pete & Woody


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He's so cute and growing so fast. That's quite the hole he's dug


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

He's gotten so big! It looks like he had a wonderful day.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*5 months old*

I can't believe that I forgot to post pictures of Keisel at 5 months old! Time fly's by too fast! He turned 5 months this month on the 19th! I have been so busy with him and getting handling classes taken care of, grooming classes, and also his first time in the show ring at a puppy match! His personality is coming out more and more each day. He follows me everywhere I go, and will lay down on top of my feet. I think it's his plan to make sure that if I leave to go somewhere that I'll wake him up and he won't miss a thing! haha

He did sprain his toe a few weeks ago.. thought it was broken for a day, but turns out that it was just a sprain. Other then that, he has been doing really great! I love him more and more each day! He comes to my office almost twice a week (They want him there everyday lol). I am going to start obedience with him in a few weeks which will be exciting. I'm not worried at all with doing handling classes as well because he's a pretty smart puppy. I think he knows when the two different collars are on him for different things. 

OH and he now jumps off the side of the pool instead of the step! So proud of him and his confidence in himself!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I love the pictures of him jumping into the pool. You can tell he's really in his element! He's looking so grown up. Little duder has some serious ears. So cute! I almost hope he doesn't grow into them.  Your guy is just a couple weeks older than my Gibbs, if I recall. Gibbs turned five months yesterday. But Keisel looks so much taller than Gibbs! I follow Keisel's Facebook page, so I get to see lots of pictures of him. He's lookin' GREAT!

Gibbs' first show isn't until June. His big debut is the GRCA Western Regional. So I'll be following you and Keisel in the meantime, leading the way!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> I love the pictures of him jumping into the pool. You can tell he's really in his element! He's looking so grown up. Little duder has some serious ears. So cute! I almost hope he doesn't grow into them.  Your guy is just a couple weeks older than my Gibbs, if I recall. Gibbs turned five months yesterday. But Keisel looks so much taller than Gibbs! I follow Keisel's Facebook page, so I get to see lots of pictures of him. He's lookin' GREAT!
> 
> Gibbs' first show isn't until June. His big debut is the GRCA Western Regional. So I'll be following you and Keisel in the meantime, leading the way!


Yes if I recall I remember giving you some puppy advice when you got Gibbs a few weeks after me because I was probably dealing with the same issues at the same exact time! lol Even though his ears are too cute, I do hope that when his head grows and becomes wider it'll help with the ears because they can't be too long. How tall is Gibbs now? Ever measured him from the withers? I'm glad you enjoy watching his page on FB, it's a joy to take photos of him and share his love with everyone!  I can't wait to see pictures of Gibbs at the show in June. You better make a thread about it with pictures when it comes closer to time


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*6 months*

Keisel finally turned 6 months old on the 19th of this month. 

He is growing more and more into such a handsome boy! He looks more like his father Bola every day!! I'm so proud of him and how far he's come in the last few months. The nipping is completely done, he is potty trained and he loves his crate. We have been to his first AKC show where he finally was able to compete at 6 months old and it was a blast as well. 

I take him to the dog park a lot to meet different breeds of dogs at least once a week. I also have had him in some kind of obedience/handling/puppy class once a week since I've had him. I feel like that's where most of his accomplishments come from. I meet people and they always ask me 'What has he gotten into? What has he ruined? Does he drive you nuts?" and I'm always like.. "He has never chewed on anything beside his toys and he never drives me nuts!" I feel like all my hard training is finally paying off. Keisel has made me so proud and I can't wait what the next 6 months are going to be like. Thanks for following us along on this wonderful journey of ours!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! In my absence from the forum I must have missed Keisel joining your family but my gosh is he a cutie! I loved looking through all these pictures  He reminds me of my Joey<3 Can't wait to watch him grow! I also liked his FB page


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Love seeing pics of your handsome boy.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

He is probably one of the most gorgeous Goldens I have ever seen! I'm a FB fan, love seeing the posts


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

He is stunning and I love the photos  He is looking so grown up. I know you've really put a lot of time and effort into his training... what are your goals for him? Besides conformation of course


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

nolefan said:


> He is stunning and I love the photos  He is looking so grown up. I know you've really put a lot of time and effort into his training... what are your goals for him? Besides conformation of course


Thank you, I am so pleased with his temperament and looks, I couldn't be happier! I plan on making sure he has the best dog life ever as number 1. So playtime, massages, chasing balls, playing in the ocean and pool are going to be a must . As far as competing I'm looking into Dock diving, obedience and rally on top of conformation. I think he would be excellent in all of those events. I want him to also get his CGC title which we are working on now. I honestly know he is going to be a great all around guy, just want to see how he does competing him and getting different titles. Also if I find the right person and place, would love to see how he would do in field trials too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finleys mom (Jul 9, 2012)

The pool pictures are great!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm still obsessed with Keisel.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*8 months*

I can't believe how busy I've been these past few months. I completely forgot to update everyone with pictures of Keisel at 7 months! I'm sure with this montage of pics it'll make up for it!  

Keisel updates - 
- He will be taking his CGC test tomorrow - wish us luck!
- He has one of the strongest recall's I've seen. He will do anything to be beside me so that helps as well. 
- He is taking a break from handling classes and I'm start to do dock diving as well as obedience classes to keep him entertained with new vocabulary 
- He has won 6 AKC 1st place in his class and 1 best of puppy in goldens!
- He goes to the dog park weekly and meets new friends. I am continuing to socialize him with everything to make him the best all around dog. 
- We will be moving soon so hopefully that won't be so stressful for him when that happens. 


The pictures below are all from 7 months up to now. The first picture - yes he's asleep in my boyfriends lap at work. We actually have a video of it on his FB page! lol 

He also found a girlfriend at the dog park - Eagleridge female golden his age. They met, and never left each other.. other dogs came by to say hi and they were too 'involved' with themselves lol. I love the picture of her paws over his, like she's 'claiming' him haha


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a wonderful boy and I love the pictures. It's amazing how the two of you have accomplished in his short (so far) life.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome photos  He has grown into such a gorgeous boy... I can't wait to hear more about the dockdiving adventures!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Gorgeous boy and so much to be proud of with him. I'm trying to find dock diving local to me too. 
He really is beautiful and not surprised his girlfriend has quickly claimed him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Ksdenton said:


> Gorgeous boy and so much to be proud of with him. I'm trying to find dock diving local to me too.
> He really is beautiful and not surprised his girlfriend has quickly claimed him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, to be honest I've heard bad and good things about dock diving. Some people tell me that I should wait till he's older and his growth plates have closed before he does it. But he already jumps full speed into the pool on his own - should I stop this as well? I see how much he loves to do it and I don't know if this will hurt him in the long run. It's so hard to find a local dock diving place for me too. Are you having any luck finding one near you?


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Keisel is so beautiful! Really love the pool pictures, and the one of him giving you kisses.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Kathy, he's still my favourite.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Kathy, he's still my favourite.


So happy to hear how much you love him!  Too bad we don't live closer and we could have doggy play dates! I love looking at Sydney's pictures on FB too.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He is one gorgeous boy! It's impressive how much you two have accomplished already, good job


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and I love hearing about all the achievements! Unfortunately I came to this a little late - will have to backtrack.. but you did mention he has a very strong recall. Anything in particular you would recommend that helped train that? 

And please if you could let me know when you find out about the growth plates and dock diving. I actually have one at the place I took Laika for puppy class, and now that she has graduated (just yesterday!) I want to get her involved in obedience and dock diving. The trainer LOVES the dock diving sport and highly recommends it, saying it helps with building muscle and power..so hearing that it actually may cause negative effects has be wondering. She wants to do a puppy/beginners class that would actually just be for a couple weeks and that's it as an introduction, so we'll see.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

JessCDoyle said:


> Beautiful pictures and I love hearing about all the achievements! Unfortunately I came to this a little late - will have to backtrack.. but you did mention he has a very strong recall. Anything in particular you would recommend that helped train that?
> 
> And please if you could let me know when you find out about the growth plates and dock diving. I actually have one at the place I took Laika for puppy class, and now that she has graduated (just yesterday!) I want to get her involved in obedience and dock diving. The trainer LOVES the dock diving sport and highly recommends it, saying it helps with building muscle and power..so hearing that it actually may cause negative effects has be wondering. She wants to do a puppy/beginners class that would actually just be for a couple weeks and that's it as an introduction, so we'll see.


Awe thanks! Keisel had the hardest time with recall while he was young. I use to always go after him and he would think it was a game instantly of 'chase me if you can'! It was very frustrating. Then I realized that he never liked to be alone. I would leave a room and he would follow me all the time. So I used that to my advantage. While we were training, I would have a 25 foot leash on him in the beginning. I would have him sit and walk backwards to about 10 feet. I would then turn around and start walking away calling his name. He would RUN to me so fast and I would treat that behavior when he reached me. After doing that maybe a half dozen times.. I wouldn't even turn around - I would just call his name and he would still run at me. It was that simple for us! After awhile I incorporated 'come' and now he knows that command as well. I also played a game with my boyfriend that one of us would hold Keisel and the other one would walk away and call him. The reward was getting to either one of us. That was a good way as well teaching him to come when called. 

As far as dock diving.. I haven't really heard much more than what people have told me. I'm having a hard time believing that jumping in water could be detrimental to them, but I'm also not an expert in that field. Maybe I'll post up a thread about it asking for other people's opinions. I really think Keisel would absolutely LOVE docking diving.. he jumps into the pool instantly whenever he wants to swim, he never walks in on the steps. I feel like if it truly hurt him he wouldn't do it. :gotme:


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Roushbabe said:


> Awe thanks! Keisel had the hardest time with recall while he was young. I use to always go after him and he would think it was a game instantly of 'chase me if you can'! It was very frustrating. Then I realized that he never liked to be alone. I would leave a room and he would follow me all the time. So I used that to my advantage. While we were training, I would have a 25 foot leash on him in the beginning. I would have him sit and walk backwards to about 10 feet. I would then turn around and start walking away calling his name. He would RUN to me so fast and I would treat that behavior when he reached me. After doing that maybe a half dozen times.. I wouldn't even turn around - I would just call his name and he would still run at me. It was that simple for us! After awhile I incorporated 'come' and now he knows that command as well. I also played a game with my boyfriend that one of us would hold Keisel and the other one would walk away and call him. The reward was getting to either one of us. That was a good way as well teaching him to come when called.
> 
> As far as dock diving.. I haven't really heard much more than what people have told me. I'm having a hard time believing that jumping in water could be detrimental to them, but I'm also not an expert in that field. Maybe I'll post up a thread about it asking for other people's opinions. I really think Keisel would absolutely LOVE docking diving.. he jumps into the pool instantly whenever he wants to swim, he never walks in on the steps. I feel like if it truly hurt him he wouldn't do it. :gotme:


Awh, that's really nice he is stuck to your side! Laika seems to be very independent. She is more then happy to be by herself when she wants.. never been the "cuddle" type except when she would put her head on our shoulders during a 7 hour drive (I cherished those moments!) So getting her to come is a little harder. She's great indoors, and I think we'll need to do hide and seek games soon, but bring out the distractions outside - especially in the midst of playing with other puppies - and it's gone. Something we'll have to work on..

I'll keep an eye out if you post about the dock diving! I agree, as long as the dogs seem to enjoy something, I would let them go ahead and not worry that much.. my girl didn't get her confidence up in the time needed to jump off my parents side of the pool unfortunately, but if yours already is (and so elegantly!) I wouldn't worry! Good luck finding a place nearby to do it!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

*10 months!*

I've been so busy that I've had no time to get on here and read and catch up with everyone. I even forgot about updating pictures on here even though I'm pretty good with Keisel's FB page. I actual have huge news - we are getting another golden puppy male. We are in the works at looking at available litters nearby and seeing what pairings we like the best. Keisel will be having a new baby brother sometime next year  

Anyways, Keisel is almost 11 months old and I have cute pictures from when he was 9-10 months to share with you all. He's gone through a move from one county to the next and new dog parks to visit. I'm sure he misses his friends from the old dog park, but the one we can go to now is almost 3 times the size!! We have boxes still all over the place so Keisel can't be left out of his cage till I can put everything away. He thinks each box has stuff for him in it lol. He got his CGC title at 8 months old which was a huge accomplishment for him. I'm so proud and happy to have such a well behaved golden. Also got his Steelers jersey in the mail... hopefully we will start winning now that we have the biggest fan watching the games! lol


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

He's just so beautiful!

You reminded me, I still haven't aken an official picture of Rocket with his CGC certificate! He was shaved and wearing a cone of shame when it arrived. LOL!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

CStrong73 said:


> He's just so beautiful!
> 
> You reminded me, I still haven't aken an official picture of Rocket with his CGC certificate! He was shaved and wearing a cone of shame when it arrived. LOL!


haha YES! Take a picture with him and the title so you can frame it later... lol. I know I can't be the only one doing that


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

He's beautiful 
Why would you make the poor boy wear a Steelers jersey?? Look at his face. He's even embarrassed by it. LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

He's sure a good looking boy...even if he is a Steelers fan. And now a little brother soon...life just doesn't get much better than that!


Pete & Woody


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Handsome baby boy! Have you told him he's losing his only child status? LOL


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Ksdenton said:


> He's beautiful
> Why would you make the poor boy wear a Steelers jersey?? Look at his face. He's even embarrassed by it. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha yeah yeah yeah... we are Steelers fan and proud of it! Keisel is named after a Steelers player ya know? I think we are all a little embarrassed with how the Steelers are doing, but I'm still wearing my jersey on game day! 



OutWest said:


> Handsome baby boy! Have you told him he's losing his only child status? LOL


Haha I think he will be shocked and I'm hoping he will still be super affectionate with me and not get distant.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Roushbabe said:


> I've been so busy that I've had no time to get on here and read and catch up with everyone. I even forgot about updating pictures on here even though I'm pretty good with Keisel's FB page. I actual have huge news - we are getting another golden puppy male. We are in the works at looking at available litters nearby and seeing what pairings we like the best. Keisel will be having a new baby brother sometime next year



Oooh! I am going to live vicariously through you  I am really looking forward to being finished with my dissertation research and related travel within the next year so we can begin to do the same. 

What great pics, he is such a handsome boy and he is going to love having a brother. 

You should have gotten Keisel a Pirates jersey too!


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi! 
I am new to this forum, and someone referred me to your page from another post I was active. I live in Jacksonville Beach, FL and have had goldens all my life growing up in NJ. Have lived here in Jax Beach for almost 10 years with little luck finding my perfect "stocky blocky-head" male pup. Any suggestions? Many breeders I have been in contact with are $2k and up... a bit steep since we paid $1,200 for ours. (They passed, Murphy and Sarge in my photo with my mom about 10 years ago). Any help is great! (Sorry I couldn't PM since I don't have 10 posts total yet!) Thanks!!


----------

